# Holy Grail acoustic found by Waterloo guitar shop



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitch...bson-guitar-found-by-waterloo-store-1.2895911


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What are the odds?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It is in amazing condition. But........it's a guitar that is built to make sound. How does it play?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I just did a quick search and found six 1938/41 Gibson J35 for sale ranging in price from $14,000.00 to $18,000.000. There are still some out there for you to grab if you've got the cash. All the one's I saw were in very nice condition. They were listed on mysalehero.com or just go to flea bay.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Why would an old man in Iowa call a store in Ontario???


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

capnjim said:


> Why would an old man in Iowa call a store in Ontario???


Random Google search I was told.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

